# I HATE my Energy PT



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes that's right the $200 reel that I can't cast. I have tried different lines setting's everything. It's that stupid V Spool in that thing that makes the line overlap. 

I am seriously about to give up on it 9/10 times I back lash. I don't back lash much on any of my other reel's even if I do it's usually something small. Not with this reel. It's sad I got $500 in Rod and reel that I hardly use cause it sucks. I know it's cause of the spool. It's just to smooth of a reel to have that V Spool. 

So please someone tell me that there is a Straight Spool replacement for it out there. I checked Quantum and nothing. I hope some body makes one if anyone knows let me know. 

If not someone is going to get a BRAND NEW reel for real cheap or trade. 


Or I am open to suggestions even though I have tried anything I can think of. 

OOOH it's a Energy E101 HPT


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I can't get behind anything Quantum. A friend of mine bought the same reel you have and had nothing but trouble as well. It was the bearings. I bet if you take them out, rinse them with acetone/brake cleaner, re-lube with 1 drop of Hot Sauce (Quantum's only worthwhile product) and re-spool you will notice a drastic improvement.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

What are you casting with it? How heavy?


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Have tried everything 1/8's to weightless to a 1/2 Jig. I honestly think it's the design in the spool. Cause I have the older straight spool reel's and they work fine. I haven't tried braid but I don't use braid. Mostly fluro. 

I will check out the bearings. I don't think that is my problem.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I had the same problem too when I first started using Quantum reels. It is the brake system and it takes time to get used to it especially if you are used to using magentic brake systems. You have to increase the brakes and the tension knob more than you would with other reels until you get used to it. 

A v-spool allows faster start up so if you are not used to it, you WILL nest. I had the same problem when I first got my Daiwa TD-X. 

Have some patience and try to adjust to it and you may learn to love the reel. I did with my Quantums.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

V-spools can also get the loops in them if the line is not spooled tightly.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Yes that's right the $200 reel that I can't cast. I have tried different lines setting's everything. It's that stupid V Spool in that thing that makes the line overlap.
> 
> I am seriously about to give up on it 9/10 times I back lash. I don't back lash much on any of my other reel's even if I do it's usually something small. Not with this reel. It's sad I got $500 in Rod and reel that I hardly use cause it sucks. I know it's cause of the spool. It's just to smooth of a reel to have that V Spool.
> 
> ...


what kind of line, what pound test , what kinda rod , what lure


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the Quantum Energy PT and Quantum Escalade and I love both of them.....I didnt have a problem on either when first buying them with the braking system.....u may want to taper your thumb a lot more until you can go into full cast. Also try making shorter casts with heavier weights. Also flipping with it quite a few times may work it in better. Goodluck. If not send me a PM with a price on the reel!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> V-spools can also get the loops in them if the line is not spooled tightly.


I spooled the line tight. Had my friend even try it he was confused why it seem's to backlash a lot. All he uses is the Quantum's. 



firstflight111 said:


> what kind of line, what pound test , what kinda rod , what lure


Trilene 100% Fluro 12 lb. 10 lb. Viscious Fluro 12 lb. Quantum Tour Edition PT Rod. Everything from weightless tubes and senkos to Jig's.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> I spooled the line tight. Had my friend even try it he was confused why it seem's to backlash a lot. All he uses is the Quantum's.
> 
> 
> 
> Trilene 100% Fluro 12 lb. 10 lb. Viscious Fluro 12 lb. Quantum Tour Edition PT Rod. Everything from weightless tubes and senkos to Jig's.


man i dont know thats all i have are Quantum reels never had that much trouble with one sounds like you need to ajust them tighter You have to increase the brakes and the tension knob more than you would with other reels until you get used to it.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I picked up 2 Quantum Energy PT's and did notice that they are a lot more sensitive to backlashing than my older Curados. I mean, they are so sensitive that I start out at the highest setting on the magnetic control and I find myself adjusting for every lure, 1 click at a time. If I go 3 clicks towards less magnetic control I will backlash very easily. Definitely a big difference from older baitcasters that I have owned but I consider it a higher end baitcast reel that has more bearings and lighter spools that spin forever.
I just picked up an ABU Revo SX on ebay and it is the same way until I can get used to it. I think the rod has a lot to do with it too. Some of my older reels you could throw on any rod and whip a lure out there. I have noticed that with the higher end reels, you dont have to whip the rod and try to make a really hard cast. The line comes off the spool so easily that I have slowed my cast down quite a bit to control the backlash. I haven't had any problems with the Quantum reels as of yet...knock, knock.
Give that a try.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

One thing to note about the Quantums is the braking system is centrifugal, not magnetic. Best to set the brakes to near the highest setting (turn counter-clockwise) and tighten the cast control knob so the lure makes a slow descent when you release the spool and hold the rod at a 45 degree angle.

Have had Quantums for years and never had the problems you describe. One other thing to try: Take a clean, lint-free cloth to the brake ring inside the palm-side cover. Make sure that there is not oil that has gotten on that ring - too much and it will either bind up from gummy oil or the brakes will simply slide on the ring. I can't imagine why the V-spool would behave that much differently than a standard spool (which you can purchase from Quantum's website for just a few bucks) if the brakes are set correctly.

BTW...An interesting sponsorship development. Al, Ron and Jim Lindner from Angling Edge TV have switched from Shimano to Quantum...

Lindners Sign with Quantum.

Bob


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Erterbass said:


> One thing to note about the Quantums is the braking system is centrifugal, not magnetic.
> 
> Thank you for the correction Erterbass. What is the biggest diff between the magnetic and centrifugal?


----------



## romans (Nov 3, 2009)

Crank the brakes down some more and/or try stripping some line off of the spool.I dont know how many yards it comes out to but if you made the spool diameter say about a 1/16 of an inch smaller or even a little more it will definitely help with the backlash issues.I was fishing once where a guy was fishing with PT baitcaster(not sure which model) and fluro and was backlashing everyother cast and I just assumed it was the fluro or he just wasnt very good with a baitcaster.You have me wondering if it had something to do with the reel.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Erterbass said:


> BTW...An interesting sponsorship development. Al, Ron and Jim Lindner from Angling Edge TV have switched from Shimano to Quantum...
> 
> Lindners Sign with Quantum.
> 
> Bob


Excuse my cynicism, but that only means Quantum offered them a better deal. For that matter, back before the Lindners sold In-Fisherman, I remember them pushing Quantums on their show, specifically the Quantum Iron when it came out.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got quite-a-few of the Quantum Energy PT baitcasters. I've never had a problem with any of them. They are the smooth. And Quantum reels are the only reels I own.
Maybe you'll have to do what others have suggested. Clean it out and re-lube it. Other than that, you may see if you can get some warranty coverage for a replacement.


----------



## MPD224 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm glad I read this, I just started using a baitcasting reel and was looking at the Energy and Tour. Maybe I'll rethink this one if they seem to be finicky


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

A short update I had time today to do some cast's at the local pond. I took it apart and totally cleaned it bearings and all with new lube. I only took the quantum and I cranked the brake and spool tension was on higher then I like put on a 1/2 once jig. So far so good no backlashes (knock on wood) . I don't like having the brake on max or my tension set so high. Flipping and pitching sucks with this. But I will continue to use it the rest of the season see how things go. 

I like to throw weightless a lot light stuff. Main reason I bought this real cause I have had success with my older model PT's though they are starting to reach their end. Ill give it another week like so try to break it in really cant cast far. Then go down a notch on the break and spool tension. 

We will see how things go I am still sceptical about it though.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> A short update I had time today to do some cast's at the local pond. I took it apart and totally cleaned it bearings and all with new lube. I only took the quantum and I cranked the brake and spool tension was on higher then I like put on a 1/2 once jig. So far so good no backlashes (knock on wood) . I don't like having the brake on max or my tension set so high. Flipping and pitching sucks with this. But I will continue to use it the rest of the season see how things go.
> 
> I like to throw weightless a lot light stuff. Main reason I bought this real cause I have had success with my older model PT's though they are starting to reach their end. Ill give it another week like so try to break it in really cant cast far. Then go down a notch on the break and spool tension.
> 
> We will see how things go I am still sceptical about it though.


If you like casting light stuff or weightless stuff, then you really need to try a Sol, Alphas or a Curado 50/51.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Who makes the Sol and Alphas.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Who makes the Sol and Alphas.


Daiwa. You'll have to look a bit for the Sol, but there should be a few around at the e-tailers. The Aplhas is the JDM version, and you can only find them online.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i bought one of the catalyst reels over the winter, had the same problem for a couple of trips, had to tighten it up a bit, but after a few trips, it started working better. i think there is a bit if a break in period for them, whether its the oil they use or the amount of oil in them, i dont know but the thing casts like a rocket now.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

It's definitely possible your line tension is too low. You should adjust this based on the weight of your lure. Basically when you click the cast button while holding your rod around 2'oclock, your lure should fall at a steady slow pace to the floor, and when it hits the floor there should be no backlashing on your spool. If it backlashes then you need to tighten your tension knob, and if your lure doesn't fall at all then you need to loosen your tension knob.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought an Escalade a couple of years ago that is crap. If you don't keep the line in the first joint of your index finger the lure simply flys off to the side. It's pretty hard to be accurate when the line is in that spot on your finger rather than on the tip of your finger. You can't set the drag unless the spool is in the lowest spot when you put it on. I barely used it and tried to get used to it again this year, and I can tell it is about ready to lock up for good.

I used to by their Snapshot reels because they were cheap and worked fairly well, but those started to not even last a season.

I'm sticking with Schimano form here on out. I have a fifteen year old Stradic which is still going strong.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

i have 5 tours 3 PTs the tours never had one problem with but 2 out of my 3 pts i had trouble with it took alot of tuning but got them to cast great , i changed what line i use with them took off the berkley trilene and went with seaguar


----------



## Joseph_sisemore (May 15, 2021)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Yes that's right the $200 reel that I can't cast. I have tried different lines setting's everything. It's that stupid V Spool in that thing that makes the line overlap.
> 
> I am seriously about to give up on it 9/10 times I back lash. I don't back lash much on any of my other reel's even if I do it's usually something small. Not with this reel. It's sad I got $500 in Rod and reel that I hardly use cause it sucks. I know it's cause of the spool. It's just to smooth of a reel to have that V Spool.
> 
> ...


The cast system has to be set in the left side of reel. Was having the same issue. If new it will be set at 1, which is the lowest. Mine is set at 3 now. Aint been fishing with it yet, but able to cast without any backlash. Star at 5 or 6 and adjust down until you get it where you want it, will depend on what your throwing


----------

